# Boca Bearing Coupon Code



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Just ordered my first sets of Boca Bearings for my and my buddy's Curado CU-200's. Went with the ABEC 5 Lightnings, due to cost. With free shipping, these are less expensive than Shimano replacements, so we figure they're worth a try. The cool part: as I was completing the order, saw the coupon code box so did a quick internet search for "Boca Bearing Coupon Code" and got a hit on an old TexasKayakFisherman blog entry from 2010. The coupon code "5ddrdx06" is still good! Got $5 off the order...


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmmm, that seems to have gone over like a phart in a spacesuit! Did I say a bad?


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks for the info, but as is typical for me it was too little too late! I ordered replacement bearings for my old CU200's a couple of weeks ago. I also went with the ABEC 5's and that with a super tuning has the old green reels casting as well as if not better than my 200E7. Don't forget to replace the bearing that's pinned on the spool shaft. Boca does not include that one in the CU200 bearing kit, I had to order it separately.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

I've never replaced the bearings in any of my reels but I have an older Curado Super Free that is making noise when I cast. Which set of bearings are you guys having the best luck with?


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

rjc1982 said:


> Thanks for the info, but as is typical for me it was too little too late! I ordered replacement bearings for my old CU200's a couple of weeks ago. I also went with the ABEC 5's and that with a super tuning has the old green reels casting as well as if not better than my 200E7. Don't forget to replace the bearing that's pinned on the spool shaft. Boca does not include that one in the CU200 bearing kit, I had to order it separately.


I was just about to mention the spool...just ordered a set for my Core, and yeah, iI missed out on the code too...dagnabit!


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Gr8_Outdoorsman said:


> I've never replaced the bearings in any of my reels but I have an older Curado Super Free that is making noise when I cast. Which set of bearings are you guys having the best luck with?


The ceramic ABEC 5 seem to be the most popular with those who post up here. I bought ABEC 7's for the 1st reel that I super tuned, but several others posted that they were overkill and that the ABEC 5's were the better way to go. Used them on the 2nd reel and I can't see any difference in performance between the ABEC 5's and 7's.


----------

